# Diff Lube suggestion



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Hey Guys,

My diff is all set right but it is still a little scratchy.  What is the best diff lube availible that you can get at your local hobby shop?  

Thanks, :wave: 

-Dustin K.


----------



## RCRacer45s (Oct 22, 2002)

3,000 weight GS lube. Its the best stuff ive had bar none. I ran it in 1/12th scale,touring and i still use it in oval i love the stuff


----------



## The Jet (Sep 25, 2001)

Dustin, most likely is NOT your diff lube making it "scratchy" I'd bet big bucks it's your outside diff bearing. Throw a BRAND new one in and you'll be set  .

Later, Bret


----------



## ChrisHarris (Feb 26, 2002)

Do you mean the thrust bearing?


----------



## The Jet (Sep 25, 2001)

OOPS. Dustin, my fault, I just assumed you had an oval car. If your talking touring car, I'm sorry I have no info for you as I only know how to turn left  .

Later, Bret


----------



## Dustin (Aug 9, 2004)

Thanks for your help guys. This question was for my XXXT MF2 truck. I went to an old friend and he tought me a trick. There was nothing wrong or missing, I just needed to learn a couple _*techniqes*...... :devil: :devil: ......._now my diff is smooth as butter! :thumbsup:

-Dustin K.


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

i like the 3,00 wt stuff and who is yhe OLD friend


----------



## Trixter (Oct 8, 1998)

So Dustin, what are these "techniques" We would like 'buttery' diffs.

Rick


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2004)

What I do with all my diff rings is sand the surface so diff balls have a rough surface to grip. The smooth surface may not provide enough friction and until it all break in it may feel a little scratchy at first. After assembly is completed I then breakin tranny to get gears seated, then after a breakin 5-15min it's gets adjusted for racing.


----------

